# Grey screen bug



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok so I never had this problem before getting the Tivo Stream.

I have a Tivo Stream
iPhone 5
tivo P 4 XL

I notice that randomally whatever ch I last watched via stream will randomally not work right on my Tivo.

Example:

I will stream CNN to my iPhone. Stop watchin.

Later I go to watch CNN on my TV and it is only a grey screen (no message).

I will then rewind CNN and it will work just fine. I can rewind back the normal time. Then if I FF to live TV it will get stuck.

I can still stream to my iPhone even when CNN shows a grey screen on my TV.

I notice this always happens with just the last ch I streamed. Restarting MY tivo seems to be the only way to get the ch workin right again.

I also tried changing the ch, rec the ch, and delteting the rec on the ch. All do not fix the grey screen.

Is this a bug?

Does anyone know what is going on? Also what may I try to prevent this and to fix it without restarting my Tivo every time im done watchin a streamed ch.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I have an iPhone 4S and can't recreate the problem, so maybe it has something to do with iPhone 5 - do you have the newest version of the TiVo ap on your phone?


----------

